# 42" Ransomes Reel Mower



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I stumbled upon this 2014 article whilst waiting for my daughter to go to sleep this evening...

First-ever motorised lawn-mower restored to its former glory


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ i'm also waiting for the kids to fall asleep.

That mower weights 1 1/4 tonne (tonne is a metric ton ~2200lb) and it doesn't have a brake. I wonder what hoc it could do.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nice


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Ransome name has some connection with Cushman and Ryan. They have touch up paint that is Ransome green.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> The Ransome name has some connection with Cushman and Ryan. They have touch up paint that is Ransome green.


All of those are Textron brands, like Jacobsen
And EZ Go.


----------

